# Ibra e Rebic out. Tomori in panchina.



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, Ibra e Rebic sono out. Tomori recuperato per la pachina

*Ancora Pioli: Rebic non ha ancora recuperato da un trauma alla caviglia. 

Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ebbraio-le-dichiarazioni.112610/#post-2545986


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, Ibra e Rebic sono out. Tomori recuperato per la pachina
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ebbraio-le-dichiarazioni.112610/#post-2545986


Ormai temo la sosta più del resto.


----------



## danjr (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, Ibra e Rebic sono out. Tomori recuperato per la pachina
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ebbraio-le-dichiarazioni.112610/#post-2545986


Bene, non la guardo


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, Ibra e Rebic sono out. Tomori recuperato per la pachina
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ebbraio-le-dichiarazioni.112610/#post-2545986


Il senso a sto punto di convocare Tomori? Mica è una punta che può cambiare la gara in corso d’opera?


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, Ibra e Rebic sono out. Tomori recuperato per la pachina
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ebbraio-le-dichiarazioni.112610/#post-2545986


L'Ospedale di Milanello è sempre pieno. A volte qualche paziente esce per l'ora d'aria, magari gioca uno scampolo di partita, poi torna alla base per altri due o tre mesi.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il senso a sto punto di convocare Tomori? Mica è una punta che può cambiare la gara in corso d’opera?


Magari gioca...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, Ibra e Rebic sono out. Tomori recuperato per la pachina
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ebbraio-le-dichiarazioni.112610/#post-2545986


perchè non dicono i motivi di rebic?
pretattica?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, Ibra e Rebic sono out. Tomori recuperato per la pachina
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ebbraio-le-dichiarazioni.112610/#post-2545986



Rebic sarebbe servito molto più di Ibra.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile stagione di Rebic...


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè non dicono i motivi di rebic?
> pretattica?


Perché nessuno l'ha chiesto. 
Ne suma, ne peppiniello ne tutti gli altri.


----------



## Stex (4 Febbraio 2022)

inter nessuna defezione? o positivo?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Magari gioca...


Pretattica?


----------



## mil77 (4 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè non dicono i motivi di rebic?
> pretattica?


Ieri si parlava di dolore alla caviglia


----------



## Wetter (4 Febbraio 2022)

Questa stagione ci ha, definitivamente, dimostrato che su Ibra non ci si può fare più affidamento. Grazie di tutto ma da Giugno deve smettere, per lo meno ad alti livelli.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pretattica?


Potrebbe essere. 
Se lo convoca è idoneo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rebic sarebbe servito molto più di Ibra.


tanto non avrebbe giocato.........


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Ancora Pioli: Rebic non ha ancora recuperato da un trauma alla caviglia. *


----------



## Dexter (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, Ibra e Rebic sono out. Tomori recuperato per la pachina
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ebbraio-le-dichiarazioni.112610/#post-2545986


Non mi stupirei di vedere Ibra e Rebic che limonano sul palco dell'Ariston, a questo punto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, Ibra e Rebic sono out. Tomori recuperato per la pachina
> 
> *Ancora Pioli: Rebic non ha ancora recuperato da un trauma alla caviglia.
> 
> Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ebbraio-le-dichiarazioni.112610/#post-2545986



Siamo apposto cosi.
Se Giroud appoggia male la gamba ci giochiamo il derby con un 17enne con 370' minuti in Serie A serba.

Che degrado. Che trash.


----------



## Butcher (4 Febbraio 2022)

Neanche quotato Giroud che cade e si spacca la schiena


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Pioli: Rebic non ha ancora recuperato da un trauma alla caviglia. *



Rebus Rebic


----------



## Dexter (4 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Siamo apposto cosi.
> Se Giroud appoggia male la gamba ci giochiamo il derby con un 17enne con 370' minuti in Serie A serba.
> 
> Che degrado. Che trash.


Ma no dai, la decide lui  o lui o ROBACK  solo noi consideriamo gli acquisti della primavera come gente pronta ad esordire nel derby


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Neanche quotato Giroud che cade e si spacca la schiena



Durante il riscaldamento ovviamente


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere.
> Se lo convoca è idoneo.


Infatti dicevo poc’anzi che non avrebbe senso convocarlo per la panchina


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, Ibra e Rebic sono out. Tomori recuperato per la pachina
> 
> *Ancora Pioli: Rebic non ha ancora recuperato da un trauma alla caviglia.
> 
> Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ebbraio-le-dichiarazioni.112610/#post-2545986


Se vabbe ciao core ante.

A quando il giro di campo col giubbottino di renna per annunciare l'addio al calcio ?

Cmq scandaloso il mutismo della società, sono MESI che rebic è fermo e ancora non sappiamo di preciso cosa ha.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Febbraio 2022)

Complimenti a tutti,dai proprietari all'ultimo dei dirigenti,e si finisca una buona volta di escludere tizio e caio dalle colpe.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Complimenti a tutti,dai proprietari all'ultimo dei dirigenti,e si finisca una buona volta di escludere tizio e caio dalle colpe.


Il 50% della rosa quest’anno fa fatica a deambulare. Dovremmo avere una rosa di 50 elementi per stare tranquilli. Forse…


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Pioli: Rebic non ha ancora recuperato da un trauma alla caviglia. *


Milan Lab ormai sembra il gabinetto del Dottor Caligari. Chissà che razza di esperimenti fanno là dentro.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il 50% della rosa quest’anno fa fatica a deambulare. Dovremmo avere una rosa di 50 elementi per stare tranquilli. Forse…


Ridicoli,prendi le prime 6-7 del campionato e non trovi situazioni grottesche come ci sono al Milan,e mi riferisco a molte cose,non solo al fregarsene della squadra lasciandola in balìa degli eventi.


----------



## Giangy (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Pioli: Rebic non ha ancora recuperato da un trauma alla caviglia. *


Penso che per Ibra sia ormai finito il tempo per stare ancora in campo. Ormai 41 anni, o gioca in qualche campionato turco, o la cosa migliore è il ritiro.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza, Ibra e Rebic sono out. Tomori recuperato per la pachina
> 
> *Ancora Pioli: Rebic non ha ancora recuperato da un trauma alla caviglia.
> 
> Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ebbraio-le-dichiarazioni.112610/#post-2545986


Che vergogna


----------



## Milanlove (4 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il 50% della rosa quest’anno fa fatica a deambulare. Dovremmo avere una rosa di 50 elementi per stare tranquilli. Forse…


sì, ma l'anno scorso era uguale.

Il problema è evidente che ci sia, ma evidentemente non lo si vuole risolvere.

Pioli da un lato è encomiabile per come riesce a cavarsela ogni volta con una formazione improvvisata diversa a partita, dall'altro lato però è deprecabile perchè è evidente che ci sia qualcosa che non vada bene negli allenamenti o nel modo di giocare, ma non si sta apportando alcun cambiamento alla situazione. Veramente avremmo bisogno di un turn over di 50 giocatori per reggere i ritmi di allenamento e gioco.


----------



## Ninni21 (4 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè non dicono i motivi di rebic?
> pretattica?



ho letto di "una botta alla caviglia"


----------



## JoKeR (4 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo un cleb ridicolo.
“Il cleb più infortunato e spilorcio al mondo”.
La gestione di Rebic è da malati di mente, ancora rido per quelli che mi volevano convincere del fatto, come all’andata, “ma tu non capisci, è pretattica!”.
Questa maglia non merita tutto ciò e non mi interessa che altri anni finivamo settimi, perché è ora che fa più male.
Molto più male.


----------



## Solo (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Pioli: Rebic non ha ancora recuperato da un trauma alla caviglia. *


Aldilà del nostro staff, che è il peggiore di tutto la serie A, questo qui è marcio. 

A giugno è da impacchettare.


----------



## Pit96 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Siamo apposto cosi.
> Se Giroud appoggia male la gamba ci giochiamo il derby con un 17enne con 370' minuti in Serie A serba.
> 
> Che degrado. Che trash.


Ma va, c'è sempre Krunic falso nove. Siamo in una botte di ferro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Febbraio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma va, *c'è sempre Krunic falso nove.* Siamo in una botte di ferro


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2022)

Insomma passano i mesi ma pure domani sera saremo senza 3-4 titolari


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ibra è un giocatore finito e lo sappiamo, la gestione degli infortuni di Rebic da parte di Pioli e staff è la conferma della loro incapacità.


----------

